# Backyard 9 Point



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This buck visited me last year as a smaller 8 point along with a massive 10 point. I believe it was the 10 point that ran in front of my truck last week as it looked like a buffalo crossing the road but he has not shown up in the backyard so far. The 8 added to his mass and spread over the summer plus another point. He was also limping this year and you can see where he got punched pretty good about halfway back. He is still using the left front leg and I'm sure he will heal. Might have got his butt kicked by his buddy the 10 from last year. What would you estimate the score (gross). Spread is around 4 to 5 inches beyond his ears.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Grease the back door so he doesn&#8217;t hear you. Just open it enough for an arrow.  He should be mid 140s for sure, beautiful deer.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Dang ya i'd say around 140 how big is mr.ten point then!? get a picture of that booner!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i am guessing mid 130's


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What a setup! I hope to have something like this someday! Very nice buck, indeed.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Must be nice to have them in the back yard. I have some monster deer (150+) near my neighborhood but I cant get to them because its a patch of woods in a residential neighborhood. As far as the score goes i would say 130's. Hopefully you aren't tagged out so you can sling a meat missle


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

130s for sure...but if ur sure that u can keep him around next year that thing will be a nice heavy shooter for sure!!! Great backyard deer


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin deer..Guessin 140's.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking Buck...Guess he'll go between 135 and 140.........JIM.....CL.....:!....


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, I wish I had pets like that in my backyard! That's a purty deer right there! Just set up your ground blind next to that satellite dish and wait for him or his buddy to come back!


----------



## Pikeman3 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would really like to see a pic of that big 10 if he didnt get picked off. Im gonna have to say he is in the mid to high 130s.He is a shooter go head and stick him and feed the fam.Nice to have that in the backyard.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool Picture! That would get me pumped up for gun season.


----------

